# Augvape Merlin Mini - Gold or Rainbow ?



## reaperVR (6/7/17)

Any supplier out there, that has either the Gold or Rainbow Merlin Mini in stock ?


----------



## Divan Smit (6/7/17)

We have gold in stock

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/merlin-mini-rta-1264?category=91


----------



## reaperVR (11/7/17)

Divan Smit said:


> We have gold in stock
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/merlin-mini-rta-1264?category=91



Thanks Divan.

Will go have a look today.


----------

